# محرك 2HP engine يعمل بالماء = وقود الماء = بمعدل 5,5 لترغاز دقيقة



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

محرك بنزين يعمل بوقود الماء 100% بدل البنزين 

تلك احد التجارب لتشغيل محرك على الماء كوقود بدل البنزين 

ونقصد بوقود الماء = الغازات اللتى تنتج من تحليل الماء كهربيا 

وهى الاكسجين والهيدروجين 

وعند دخوهم الى المحرك يحترقا افضل من البنزين و يكون ناتج الحرق بخار الماء 

فالماء هو الشئ الوحيد الذى جعل الله تعالى فيه من الاسرار الكثيرة 

فهو يصلح لاطفاء الحرائق و لكنه ان احترق لايصلح له الماء لاطفاؤة ولكنه يعود يصر ماء مرة اخرى بعد حرق باذن الله تعالى 
ولتشغيل محركات البنزين يكون ممتاز ومحافظ على البيئة من التلوث 
وهنا بتلك التجربة يتم ادخال وقود الماء مع الهواء الجوى

ولذالك تجد ان المحرك يحتاج الى 5 لتر غاز دقيقة لكى يعمل 

ومن الاسرار لوقود الماء 
هى انه من الافضل منع دخول الهواء الجوى الى هذا الخليط حتى لاتختلف النسب اللتى به 

وهنا تم منع دخول الهواء الى المحرك واكتفينا بدخل وقود الماء فقط فاننا سنحتاج الى 1 واحد لتر غاز دقيقة 

او كمية اقل منها
وهذا ما يغفل عنه الكثير من اهل التجارب والخبرة 

وستشاهدون بالفديو اه يمكن عمل شعله لحام وقطع للمعادن بتكلفة قليلة جدا 

لان الخامات المستخدمة هى مواسير ال pvc المستخدمة للتركيب بالصرف الصحى 


مشاهدة طيبة 

الرابط للفديو والصور 


*Hydrogen FX Cells running 2HP engine on HHO 5.5 liters*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFrkHFmjx0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFrkHFmjx0c














=


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

المزيد من الصور الموضحة للتجربة

الاولي 
وتوضح استهلاك الكهرباء 30 امبير الى 15 امبير 

الثانية 
مدخل الغاز الى المحرك 

الثالثة 

خلايا انتاج وقود الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (6 يوليو 2009)

صور توضح اللهب الناتج من الخلايا وكيف يمكن قطعه ولحام المعادن به 

وكذالك تركيب الالواح من الداخل وحجمها 

واحد موجب بالمنتصف واثنان على الاطراف سالب


----------



## العرين (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## wageeh777 (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا اخى


----------



## wageeh777 (12 فبراير 2010)

عند شرائك شاشة عرض لاجهزة الداتاشو بروجكتور
يوجد ثلاث انواع من شاشات العرض: *projector screen *
Manual screen motorized screen electric screen tripod screen
شاشة على حامل ثلاثى:
وهى عبارة عن جسم اسطوانى من الصاج يوجد بداخلة خامة الشاشة العاكسة شبية بخامة البنر المستخدم فى لوح الاعلانات
ومثبت فى الجسم الاسطوانى استاند به ثلاث رجول تفتح وتقفل لحرية التنقل 
1- شاشة حائطية
وهى عبارة عن نفس الجسم الاسطوانى ولكن يوجد به علقات فى الاطرف للتثبيت على الحائط , وتتميز هذه الشاشة بوجود فرامل لتوقف الشاشة بعد الشد لاسفل عند حد معين والرجوع مره اخرى بعد الشد لاسفل الى الموضع الاصلى 
2- الشاشة الكهربائية
وهى نفس تصمصيم الشاشة الحائطية ولكن يستخدم الماتور بدل الشد لاسفل والفرامل
ولكل شاشة استخدام 
فالشاشة على حامل ثلاثى تستخدم فى التنقل لسهولة الحركة والمقاس من 150×150 سم الى 244×244 سم
والشاشة الحائطية تستخدم لمكان واحد فقط وذلك يساعد فى الحفاظ عليها والمقاس من 180×180 سم الى 3×3 م
والشاشة الكهربائية تستخدم ايضا لمكان واحد ولكن تتميز بسهولة الفرد لآنها بالماتور وايضا ذلك يساعد فى الحفاظ عليها اكثر لعدم تدخل العامل البشرى والمقاس من 180×180 سم الى 4×6 م , والجدير بالذكر انه هناك نوعان للتحكم فى الشاشة الكهربائية تحكم سلكى وتحكم لاسلكى بريموت 
وطبعا استخدام الريموت افضل من حيث السهوله والتركيب فى اماكن عاليه وعدم التحكم فى الشاشة من الاشخاص الغير معنين,وارجو ان يكون الشرح وافى ويجب الاخذ فى الاعتباران شاشات العرض تزيد من قوة الاضاءه الظاهرة بنسبة 25%. للتعرف على الانواع والمواصفات يرجى الدخول على الموقع التالى: www.masterdatashow.com


----------



## م مازن المصري (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جدير بالاهتمام


----------

